# τσουρούκικο ή τσουρούτικο;



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2011)

Κι εκεί που συζητάγαμε στο νήμα για το *πολύ λίγο, πολύ αργά* (too little, too late) ήρθε ο Θέμις κι έριξε μια από τις ωραίες μεταφραστικές του προτάσεις: _Τσουρούκικο και καταϊδρωμένο_.

_Τσουρούκικο ή τσουρούτικο;_ αναρωτήθηκα. Εγώ, όλη μου τη ζωή, μόνο το δεύτερο είχα ακούσει.

Αμέσως, λοιπόν, στο νέτι για έρευνα και πραγματικά, το ΛΚΝ μου δίνει εύρημα:

*τσουρούτικος -η -ο* [tsurútikos] Ε5 : (οικ.) για ρούχο ή για κτ. κατασκευασμένο συνήθ. από ύφασμα, που είναι στενό ή και κοντό. τσουρούτικα ΕΠIΡΡ.
[τουρκ. çürüt- αόρ. του çürür `φθείρω (για ύφασμα)΄ -ικος]​
Ναι, αλλά ο Θέμις ξέρει τι λέει. Άρα, πίσω στον γκούγκλη για έρευνα. Με δύο αποτελέσματα:

Πρώτο, μια σειρά από Τσουρούκους, επώνυμο στην Αρκαδία και Μεσσηνία.

Το δεύτερο, όμως, το πολύ πιο ενδιαφέρον, ήταν το μοναδικό εύρημα με τσουρούκικο, από εδώ:

Ελαφρόμυαλος, λειψός (τσουρούκικος)
​
Το πιο σπουδαίο είναι όμως το ιστολόγιο όπου πέτυχα αυτό το μοναδικό εύρημα: *Τα Αλειφιάτικα*, [τ]η γλώσσα των καλαϊτζήδων [των γανωματήδων] της Μουργκάνας.

Όπως γράφει στην εισαγωγική ανάρτηση ο ιστολόγος Χριστόφ. Πουλίζος:

Ψάχνοντας μια μέρα, βρήκα στα ράφια της Ζωσιμαίας Δημοτικής Βιβλιοθήκης των Ιωαννίνων το βιβλίο του κοντοχωριανού μας, από τη Λίστα, ΧΡ. Β. ΠΑΠΑΣΤΑΥΡΟΥ με τίτλο: “Τ' ΑΛΕΙΦΙΑΤΙΚΑ, ΤΑ ΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΜΟΥΤΖΟΎΡΙΚΑ” το οποίο εξέδωσε το 1945 και αναφέρεται στη συνθηματική γλώσσα των Καλαϊτζήδων, των Βαρελάδων και των Αρτεργατών, επαγγέλματα με τα οποία ασχολούνταν κατά κύριο λόγο οι κάτοικοι των χωριών της Μουργκάνας.
Κάνοντας, λοιπόν, μερικές μικρές διορθώσεις και δίνοντας κάποιες επεξηγήσεις θέλησα να το παρουσιάσω στο διαδίκτυο για τρεις λόγους:
α) για να μη χαθεί αυτή η καταπληκτική προσπάθεια καταγραφής από μέρους του ΧΡ. Β. ΠΑΠΑΣΤΑΥΡΟΥ.
β) για να γίνει ευρύτερα γνωστή όχι μόνο αυτή η ιδιότυπη γλώσσα αλλά και η ιστορία της ιδιαίτερης πατρίδας μου της οποίας αποτελεί σημαντικό και αναπόσπαστο κομμάτι, και
γ) γιατί διαβάζοντας το σκονισμένο αυτό βιβλίο πήγα νοερά πίσω στο χωριό μου, τη Γλούστα, και άκουσα και πάλι τους χωριανούς μου να χρησιμοποιούν πολλές από αυτές τις λέξεις τις οποίες ομολογώ πως τις είχα λησμονήσει μέχρι που πήραν και πάλι πνοή μέσα από τις κιτρινισμένες σελίδες.
Δυστυχώς όμως δεν μπόρεσα να βρω τον συγγραφέα του βιβλίου για να ζητήσω την άδειά του, όμως θέλω να ελπίζω πως δεν θα είχε αντίρρηση να καταγραφεί και στο διαδίκτυο το έργο του, το οποίο αποτελεί σημαντική παρακαταθήκη για τις επόμενες γενιές οι οποίες, όπως και εγώ, θα τον ευχαριστούν ολόθερμα.

Σημείωση:
Δείχνοντας σεβασμό στο έργο του κ. ΧΡ. Β. ΠΑΠΑΣΤΑΥΡΟΥ παραθέτω και το πρωτότυπο κείμενο για να μπορέσει να αποκτήσει ο αναγνώστης ολοκληρωμένη και σαφή εικόνα του συγγραφέα και του έργου του.​
Μου φάνηκε λοιπόν ότι αξίζει τουλάχιστον ένας σύνδεσμος, σαν έμπρακτη ένδειξη συγχαρητηρίων προς αυτή την εξαιρετική προσπάθεια για την ανάδειξη του συγκεκριμένου ιδιωματικού πλούτου.


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2011)

Κι εγώ *τσουρούτικο* λέω. Αλλά το τουρκικό λεξικό μου λέει *çürük* = rotten, spoilt κ.λπ. Και _τσουρούκικα = σάπια, μειωμένης αξίας_.


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2011)

Τσουρούτικο κι εγώ, αν και το είχα ακούσει το τσουρούκικο καναδύο φορές.

;) Μια που πιάσαμε τα στενά και τα σάπια: τσουρούκικο [λαζογερμανικό zurück-ικο] = προϊόν προς επιστροφή. :blink:


----------



## Themis (Oct 10, 2011)

Έξοχη η ανασκαφή σου, Δόκτορα. Ωραίο και αυτό, του πολιτιστικού συλλόγου Εγγλεζονησίων (κοντά στη Σμύρνη αυτά):


> *Τα ρεάλια*
> Συνηθιζανε τα τελευταία χρόνια (1900), το ικάντο, όπως και σε άλλες εμπορικές δοσοληψίες, είχανε τη συνήθεια να νταλαβερίζουνται με  την αξία του παγίου (παλιού) γροσιού του περασμένου αιώνα, που το λέανε "τσουρούκικο" (τσουρούκι, τουρκ. = που έχει παγώσει). Αυτό είχε πιο μικρή εμπορική αξία απ' τό καινούργιο γρόσι (1 καινούργιο γρόσι ήτανε 1 πάγιο και 75 ρούπια του). Και ο ικανταδόρος, αντίς να φωνάζει τσουρούκικα γρόσια, ήλεε "ρεάλια" (ρεάλε, ιταλ. = κανονι-κός, νόμιμος), δηλαδής το καθορισμένο νόμισμα.


Τελικά όμως, απ' όπου κι αν ξεκινήσει κανείς, καταλήγει στην έννοια "λειψός". Και ποιος θα διόρθωνε αυτό που ήξερε (με το ταυ ή με το κάππα), αν άκουγε μια παραλλαγή με το ίδιο νόημα;


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2011)

ώφου, τσουρούκικο σα δω, τσουρούτικο διαβάζω
μα κι ανε μου το πει κιανείς, εγώ δεν του τ' αλλάζω


----------



## Zazula (Oct 10, 2011)

Υπάρχει επομένως περίπτωση η λέξη *ρεάλια* (στη σημασία "λεφτά, παράδες") να έχει προκύψει από αυτό που αναφέρουν οι Εγγλεζονησιώτες (κι όχι από την ιστορική ονομασία των ιβηρικών νομισμάτων);


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 10, 2011)

Themis said:


> [...]Τελικά όμως, απ' όπου κι αν ξεκινήσει κανείς, καταλήγει στην έννοια "λειψός". Και ποιος θα διόρθωνε αυτό που ήξερε (με το ταυ ή με το κάππα), αν άκουγε μια παραλλαγή με το ίδιο νόημα;


 


daeman said:


> ώφου, τσουρούκικο σα δω, τσουρούτικο διαβάζω
> μα κι ανε μου το πει κιανείς, εγώ δεν του τ' αλλάζω



Σωστός και σωστός. Αλλά σου κινεί την περιέργεια και σε σπρώχνει τουλάχιστον να το ψάξεις. Και στον δρόμο, όλο και κάτι μαθαίνεις...

*Ικάντο*, τι να σημαίνει άραγε;



Zazula said:


> Υπάρχει επομένως περίπτωση η λέξη *ρεάλια* (στη σημασία "λεφτά, παράδες") να έχει προκύψει από αυτό που αναφέρουν οι Εγγλεζονησιώτες (κι όχι από την ιστορική ονομασία των ιβηρικών νομισμάτων);


 Μπορεί να υπάρχουν κι άλλες εξηγήσεις:
(α) Παρετυμολόγηση. Η προέλευση της λέξης ρεάλι έχει ξεχαστεί και ερμηνεύεται με τρέχουσες αναφορές.
(β) Πραγματική αξία. Υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο, αλλά θα χρειαζόταν έρευνα, το «παλιό» γρόσι να ήταν συγκρίσιμο ως αξία με το ρεάλι.


----------



## sarant (Oct 10, 2011)

Ικάντο και ινκάντο είναι ο πλειστηριασμός, η δημοπρασία. Δάνειο από το ιταλικό incanto («δημοπρασία») ως ινκάντο, που απλοποιήθηκε για ευφωνία σε ικάντο, όπως είναι ο συχνότερος τύπος. Ακούγεται ή ακουγόταν στη νησιωτική Ελλάδα. Και ρήμα, ικαντεύω και καντεύω, βγάζω σε πλειστηριασμό.

Η λέξη ανήκε στο εμπορικό λεξιλόγιο τους προηγούμενους αιώνες. Στα γράμματα που έστελνε από το Άμστερνταμ ο πάτμιος Σταμάτης Πέτρου, παραπονούμενος για την όχι ταιριαστή σε έμπορο συμπεριφορά του νεαρού Κοραή, γράφει: «Όσα ινκάντα έγιναν από τον καιρό που ήρθαμε έως τώρα, εις κανένα δεν επήγε διά να ιδεί και αυτός ωσάν πραματευτής. Εδώ τα ινκάντα, καθώς ηξεύρετε, είναι μία ρέγουλα του πραματευτή».

Με την αρχική της σημασία, η λ. δεν ακούγεται πια, ωστόσο έχει επιβιώσει σε ένα έθιμο, το ικάντο, που υπάρχει σε μερικά μέρη (Ζάκυνθος, Κάρπαθος): στο πανηγύρι του τοπικού αγίου, η εκκλησιαστική επιτροπή βγάζει σε πλειστηριασμό προσφορές των πιστών ή τάματα και τα έσοδα διατίθενται για τις ανάγκες του ναού.


----------



## Earion (Oct 10, 2011)

Πληρέστατος, sarant.
Δόκτορα, το είχες ξαναρωτήσει αυτό (συνδυάζοντας αυτή  και αυτή την ανάρτηση), και σου είχα απαντήσει ως εξής:



Earion said:


> «πάνου βάλσιµον» προφανώς σημαίνει πλειοδοσία.
> Την έκφραση «αβάντσο πίλεο» δεν την βρίσκω σε λεξικά. Επειδή «πίλεο» σημαίνει σκουφάκι, ειδικότερα το σκουφάκι που φορούσαν οι απελεύθεροι σκλάβοι την ημέρα που τους δινόταν η ελευθερία τους (pileus, σημ. ιταλικά pileo), έχω την αίσθηση πως θα πρέπει να σημαίνει κάποιο στοιχείο τελετουργικού, κάποια συμβολική κίνηση (_avanzar_) με την οποία θα ξεκινά ο πλειστηριασμός (το _ινκάντο_). Και επειδή στην αρχαία Ρώμη ο πλειστηριασμός ξεκινούσε με το να μπήγουν ένα δόρυ στη γη, όπως πολύ παραστατικά περιγράφει η Βικιπαίδεια:
> 
> During the Roman Empire, following military victory, Roman soldiers would often drive a spear into the ground around which the spoils of war were left, to be auctioned off. Later slaves, often captured as the «spoils of war», were auctioned in the forum under the sign of the spear, with the proceeds of sale going towards the war effort.​
> … και επειδή η λατινική λέξη για το δόρυ είναι _hasta_, εξ ου και η ιταλική έκφραση _subastare o metter all’ asta_ ή _sotto l’ asta_ (παραθέτω από το λεξικό του Boerio, σελ. 48), γι’ αυτό και ο πλειστηριασμός στα σημερινά ιταλικά λέγεται _asta_, αναρωτιέμαι μήπως η μία έκφραση είναι συνώνυμη της άλλης.


----------



## Themis (Oct 10, 2011)

Για το ικάντο, παραστατική η περιγραφή από την ίδια σελίδα των Εγγλεζονησιωτών:


> *Το ικάντο*
> Ο ικανταδόρος (εκείνος που έκανε το ικάντο) ηπερίμενε τα ψαροκάικα. Και, μόλις ηξεχώριζ' από μακριά τα άσπρα πανιά τως, ηφώναζε τούρκικα "Τσεσμελή Γκελίγιορ", για να ειδοποιήσει πως "τα τσεσμελήδικα έρχουνται". Για τσεσμελήδικα ψαροκάικα ηθεωρούντο ούλα όσα ηφέρνανε ψάρι απ' τή θάλσσα την όξω απ' το Ξώκαστρο τση Σμύρνης.
> Το κάθε ψαροκάικο αφού ηπλεύριζε, τότες, οι μούτσοι του ηξε-μπαρκαίρνανε το ψάρι και το ρίχνανε απάνω στο σανιδένιο πάτωμα του Μπαλού-χανά, να γένει ούλο ένας σωρός, που αυτός ημπορούσε να ήτανε από 100 ώσαμ' 180 οκάδες. Κι οι ψαρέμποροι, που είχανε έρχει για να τ' αγοράσουνε, ηκλωτσούσανε με το ποδάρι τως, έτσι, το σωρό, που, με την αντίσταση που 'χε, ηκαραταίρνανε (υπολογίζανε, καρατάρε, ιταλ.=εξετάζω), πόσες οκάδες ημπορούσε να 'ναι. Και, τότες, ηαρχίνευε το ικάντο, κι ο ικαντοδόρος ηφώναζε "40 ρεάλια, 50 ρεάλια..." κ' ηανέβαζε το ποσό. Και στον τελευταίο, που θα ν' ήδινε τα πιότερα, ηφώναζε "σέντε λιμπερόζε" (ιταλ. σέντε=τοποθέτηση, λιμπερόζε=παραδοτή στον πλειστηριασμό), φράση που ησήμαινε πως η τιμή ηκαταχωρήθηκε.


----------

